# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Princ Vilhelm Vidi - Sundimtar i Shqiperise, ne vitin 1914

## Nertili

94 vjet më parë: 

*SUNDIMI I PRINCIT GJERMAN VILHELM VID NË SHQIPËRI*

*7 MARS - 3 SHTATOR 1914*


_·        Foto: Princi Vilhelm Vid 

·        Foto: Ardhja e Vidit në Shqipëri 7.III.1914

·        Foto: Pritja e princ Vidit në Durrës

·        Foto: Princ Vidi me kabinetin qeveritarë të Turhan Pashës

·        Foto: Kryeministri i qeverisë së Durrësit Turhan Pasha

·        Foto: Oficeri holandez Tomson
_


          Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA

          14  Mars 2008 

*Hyrje*


          Dihet mirëfilli se Lufta e Parë Ballkanike e vitit 1912 solli ndryshime të mëdha politike e gjeostrategjike në hapësirat e Gadishullit Ballkanik. Për t´i shqyrtuar ndryshimet e bëra me luftë, e cila ende s´kishte përfunduar si dhe për të vendosur një rend të ri drejtësie dhe paqeje në këtë rajon më 17 dhjetor 1912 në Londër u organizua një konferencë në nivel ambasadorësh nga gjashtë Fuqitë e Mëdha: Anglia, Franca, Gjermania, Austro-Hungaria, Rusia dhe Italia.

          Lidhur me të ardhmen e Shqipërisë, konferenca vendosi që të krijohet një Shqipëri autonome nën sovranitetin e Turqisë, pa e përfillur Pavarësinë e saj të shpallur më 28 Nëntor 1912 në Vlorë. Pra, konferenca e Londrës nisi shqyrtimin e kufijve të Shqipërisë, nga fakti se ajo ishte pjesë e Turqisë së mundur në luftë. Konferenca që në seancën e parë në parim vendosi që Shqipëria autonome të kufizohej në veri me Malin e Zi e në jug me Greqinë, ndërsa më 25 mars 1913 ajo përcaktoi kufijtë verilindorë, duke lënë jashtë Kosovën dhe viset tjera etnike, të cilat kaluan nga pushtimi osman, nën robërinë serbo-malazeze. Derisa i zhvillonte punimet konferenca, shtetet e Aleancës Ballkanike (Serbia, Mali i Zi, Bullgaria dhe Greqia) kishin pushtuar me forcë pjesën më të madhe të tokave shqiptare.

          Pas marrjes së Janinës nga forcat greke dhe të Shkodrës (22 prill 1913) nga forcat malazeze, Austro-Hungaria dhe Italia duke e parë se sundimi osman nuk mund të mbahej më në Shqipëri, para konferencës paraqitën një projekt të ri për pavarësinë e plotë të Shqipërisë. Duke u mbështetur në këtë projekt, pas një lufte të ashpër diplomatike, konferenca më 29-31 korrik 1913 përfundimisht vendosi, që Shqipëria të bëhej shtet i pavarur, asnjanës dhe të vihet nën kontrollin e Fuqive të Mëdha.Tashmë Turqia nuk do të kishte asnjë lloj suvereniteti mbi Shqipërinë. Fuqitë e Mëdha për të ndërtuar një administratë civile dhe financiare, krijuan një Komision Ndërkomëtar të Kontrollit (KNK) dhe në tetor 1912 e dërguan në Shqipëri. Gjatë kësaj kohe, për të vënë rendin dhe sigurinë në vend nisi krijimi i një xhandarmërie të huaj. Organizimi i xhandarmërisë fillimisht iu la në duar Suedisë, por pas refuzimit të saj, në Shqipëri u dërguan xhandarë holandez. Gjithashtu në mbledhjen  e 31 korrikut u vendos që në krye të shtetit shqiptar të caktohet një princ i huaj, brenda 6 muajve  nga vetë Fuqitë e Mëdha.      


*Pretendentët për fronin princëror në Shqipëri*

          Pretendentë për fronin princëror në Shqipëri ishin të shumtë, nga  disa oborre mbretërore evropiane. Pretendenti i parë për këtë fronë ishte princi francez: Franz Ferdinand Bourbon-Orleans, duka i Montpesier. Duka ishte i afërm me familjet më të rëndësishme që qëverisinin Evropën. Ministria e jashtme franceze e mbështeti synimin e dukës për fronin princëror shqiptar, por kërkoi që të fitonte përkrahjen edhe të fuqive tjera evropiane. Për këtë qëllim ai vizitoi  Shën Petërburgun ku u prit nga vet car Nikolla II, por nuk mori ndonjë siguri për pretendimin e tij. Edhe autoritetet vjeneze nuk e mirëpritën synimin e tij për t´u bërë princ i Shqipërisë edhe pse ai  kishte përkrahjen e një numri aristokratësh shqiptar. Në vitin 1913 duka i Montpesierit në Londër vazhdimisht ishte i shoqëruar nga Isa Boletini, në përpjekjet e tij për të siguruar mbështetjen e kancelarive evropiane, për çështjen shqiptare.

          Për këtë fronë pretendonin edhe dy pasardhës të heroit kombëtar Gjergj Kastriotit Skënderbeut : markezi italian Di Aluetta dhe fisniku spanjoll Don Juan Aladro Castriota y Perez y Velasco. Një tjetër pretendent ishte princi Albert Gjika, i cili rridhte nga një derë bujare rumune me origjinë shqiptare, që kishte mbështetje kryesisht ndër kolonitë shqiptare në Rumani dhe Bullgari.1 Nga princi trashëgimtar austriak Franc Ferdinanti dhe nga Vatikani mbështetej kandidatura e dukës Wilhelm Herzog von Urach. Por, kjo figurë nuk gjeti përkrahjen nga Italia, e cila së bashku me Rusinë nuk dëshironin si princ një katolik dhe sigurisht asnjë favorit të Vjenës,që do ta kthente Shqipërinë në një protektorat austriak dhe një bastion kundrejt shteteve sllave në Ballkan.2

          Poashtu edhe familja Bonaparte për fronin shqiptar vuri tre kandidat: princ Viktorin, princ Louisin dhe princ Roland Bonaparten. Princin Louis e mbështeste Vatikani, ndrërsa  kontestoheshin nga Italia,pasi ishin katolikë. Pretendentë të tjerë për fronin mbretëror në Shqipëri ishin edhe gjermanët: Mauricio i Schonbourg-Lipe, duka Karl von Urach, princi Karl Von Hohenzllern dhe princi Wilhelm Friedrich Heinrich Von Wied; anglezi Arthur of Connaught; suedezët-duka Vilhelm Soedermanland dhe duka Karls Westgothland; princi danez Aksel;...3.

          Një familje pretenduese për fronin princëror kishte edhe ajo e fisit katolik në Shqipëri: familja e Prenk Bib Dodës. Një ide e kreut të Mirditës ishte kthimi i vendit të tij në një Piemont të Shqipërisë katolike. Por horizonti i Prenk Bib Dodës nuk shkonte me tej se Shqipëria e veriut...!!!



*Xhonturqit parashikonin në Shqipëri të shkaktonin trazira*

          Shpresa për të marrë fronin shqiptar kishte edhe Mbreti Nikolla i Malit të Zi. Madje ai mbajti kontakte me disa banorë të Shqipërisë së Veriut të cilët e vizituan në Cetinje dhe si dhuratë për mbështetjen e tyre morën para dhe armë. Mirëpo Fuqitë e Mëdha dëshironin një Shqipëri të pavarur e të kontrolluar nga ata e jo një Mal të Zi të zmadhuar.4

          Përveç këtyre dy kandidatëve me sfond ballkanik dhe kandidaturave tjera nga shtetet evropiane, për fronin shqiptar pretenduan edhe kandidatë myslimanë.

          Duke pasur parasysh konfesionin fetar mysliman të një pjese të madhe të popullsisë së Shqipërisë, si dhe lidhjet e vjetra të feudalëve shqiptarë me elitën e ish-perandorisë osmane, Porta e Lartë, për fronin princëror shqiptar propzoi: Abdyl Mexhidin, Burhan Meddinin dhe ministrin e Luftës gjeneralin Ahmet Izet Pashën me prejardhje shqiptare nga Manastiri. Xhonturqit parashikonin në Shqipëri të shkaktonin trazira, për t´i qetësuar më pas me thirrjen e vendosjes së një princi mysliman në Shqipëri. Mirëpo Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit (KNK) i vendosur tashmë prej Fuqive të Mëdha në Shqipëri,u informua prej ambasadës gjermane në Stamboll mbi planin xhonturk dhe mori menjëherë masa kundër tyre. Një nga figurat më të preferuara  për princ të Shqipërisë ishte edhe ajo e princit egjyptian: Ahmed Fuad Pashës, pasardhës i derës së familjes së Mehmet Ali Pashës, i cili ishte  themelues i Egjiptit modern. Ahmed Fuadi kishte zhvilluar edukimin e tij ushtarak në Torino dhe konsiderohej si mik i madh i Iltalisë dhe ky fakt ishte i mjaftueshëm për Austrinë të kundërshtonte kandidaturën e tij.5

          Këto kandidatura  u refuzuan edhe nga fuqitë tjera evropiane, për faktin se nuk dëshironin që fronin princëror në Shqipëri ta merrte një mysliman.

          Përfundimisht në tetor 1913 me propozimin e Austro-Hungarisë dhe të Italisë e të miratuar edhe nga shtetet tjera evropiane, u pranua që në fronin shqiptar të vihej  një gjerman: princi Wilhelm Friedrich Heinrich von Wied, i cili si  protestan nuk i përkiste asnjë besimi ekzistues fetar në Shqipëri dhe ky ishte fakti kryesor ndikues në vendimmarrjen e Fuqive të Mëdha.

          Princi Wied u lind më 26 mars 1876 në Neuwied am Rhein dhe i përkiste një prej familjeve më të vjetra të Evropës që kishte lidhje me familjet mbretërore të kohës. Ai ishte oficer i ushtrisë prusiane  dhe deri para kandidimit të tij nuk kishte njohuri madje as mbi ekzistencën e popullit shqiptar.6 E ëma e princit ishte me origjinë holandeze, vet princi ishte kusheri i Kaizerit gjerman dhe nip i mbretëreshës rumune Elisabet, e cila e mbrojti dhe mbështeti kandidaturën e tij për fronin shqiptar. Mbi detajet e propozimit të tij si princ i Shqipërisë nuk dihen shumë hollësi, por është fakt i njohur se ishte dëshira e shprehur e mbretëreshës rumune, Ministrit të Jashtëm austriak Kont Berchtoldit që bëri zgjedhjen e tij në këtë fron. Ndrësa personalisht Kaizeri gjerman Wilhelm II ishte deri në momentin e fundit kundër kandidaturës së tij për fronin shqiptar. Meqenëse gjendja në Shqipëri ishte delikate, në fund të tetorit, princ Widi pranon këtë ofertë dhe më 1 nëntor bëhet shpallja e kandidtaturës së tij si princ i Shqipërisë.7


*Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit dhe përpjekjet për minimin e shtetit 

Shqiptarë nga lëvizja Vorio-epirote në jug të Shqipërisë
*

          Në fund të vitit 1913 dhe në fillim të vitit 1914, Shqipëria në pikëpamje politike ishte në një pozitë të mjeruar, sepse nuk kishte një qeverisje unike  në gjithë vendin. Në të vërtet asokohe në Shqipëri sundonin shumë qeveri lokale qëllimi i të cilave ishte se si të pasuroheshin dhe për t´i siguruar vetes pozita në shtetin e ri. Përve Qeverisë legjitime të Vlorës e kryesuar nga Ismail Qemali, në Shqipëri vepronin edhe këto miniqeveri lokale: në Durrës nga 12 tetori 1913 vepronte pleqësia e Durrësit e Esat Pashë Toptanit; në Orosh të Mirditës qeveriste Prenk Bib Doda; në Fier e Myzeqe sundonte qeveria e Aziz Pashë Vrionit; në Elbasan  vepronte Aqif Pasha, në Lezhë e Shëngjin Dedë Coku e Vat Marashi; në Shkodër qeveriste një detashment i ushtrive ndërkombëtare nën kryesinë e kolonelit anglez Filips; në Himarë qeveriste agjenti grek Spiro Milo; në Gjirokastër qeveria e Jorgji Zografos; në Mat Ahmet Zogu dhe shumë grupe mercenarësh që vepronin përgjatë kufijve verilindorë si: Arif Hiqmeti, Jusuf Beu etj.8

          Meqenëse Fuqitë e Mëdha caktuan princ Vidin për të qeverisur në Shqipëri, Qeveria e Vlorës me Ismail Qemailin në krye, dha pëlqimin për ardhjen e tij  në vend. Për t´i hapur rrugë një zhvillimi të ri politik të Shqipërisë si dhe sigurisë së saj në të ardhmen, më 22 janar 1914, Ismail Qemali dha dorëheqjen dhe pushtetin ia dorëzoi Komisionit Ndërkombëtar të Kontrollit /KNK/. Pas dorëheqjes ai u largua nga shqipëria për në Zvicër, por nuk hoqi dorë kurrë nga përpjekjet në interes të vendit. Ato ditë KNK-ja administratën qendrore të Vlorës e shndërroi në një administratë lokale të varur prej tij dhe në vend të 8 ministrive u krijua një drejtori e përgjithshme dhe pesë degë me kompetenca të kufizuara.

          Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit (KNK) i kërkoi edhe Esat Pashë Toptanit, që ta shpërndante "Pleqësinë e Durrësit, dhe ai këtë e bëri më 12 shkurt 1914, pasi mori premtimin nga KNK-ja se më 21 shkurt do ta kryesonte delegacionin shqiptar në Gjermani, për t'i dhënë kurorën Princ Vidit në Kështjellën Neiwied në emër të shqiptarëve. Po kështu edhe qeveritë tjera lokale në shqipëri(përveç në jug të Shqipërisë),u shpërbënë njëra pas tjetrës dhe u detyruan ta njohin princ Vidin si të vetmin sundimtar të Shqipërisë.

          Me përqëndrimin e administratës shtetërore shqiptare në duart e KNK-së, gjendja e brendshme e Shqipërisë nuk u përmirësua dot, përkundrazi ajo u keqësua edhe më  tepër nga lëvizjet që po përgatiteshin brenda e jashtë vendit, kundër sovranitetit dhe tërësisë tokësore të saj, të cilat po minonin nga themelet ekzistencën e shtetit shqiptar. Ajo që kërcënonte shtetin shqiptar në fund të vitit 1913 dhe në fillim të vitit 1914, ishte lëvizja për autonominë e Vorio-Epirit në Jug të Shqipërisë. Pas caktimit të kufirit shqiptaro-grek, me protokollin e Firencës më 17 dhjetor 1913, fuqitë e mëdha i kërkuan Greqisë t´i tërhiqte trupat e saj nga jugu i Shqipërisë. Kryeministri grek Elefter Venizellos në fund të dhjetorit, e kushtëzoi tërheqjen e ushtrisë me zgjidhjen e ishujve të Egjeut në favor të Greqisë. Për t´i kënaqur kërkesat e palës greke, më 13 shkurt 1914, Fuqitë e Mëdha i deklaruan Qeverisë greke me një notë kolektive se çështja e ishujve të Egjeut do të zgjidhet pozitivisht pasi të jenë larguar trupat e saj nga tokat shqiptare që përfshiheshin brenda kufijve të caktuar me protokollin e Firencës. Qeveria greke formalisht i pranoi këto kërkesa dhe nuk pushoi së bëri deklarata mashtruese se po merrte masa për të qetësuar Vorio-Epirin. 

          Më 1 mars 1914 pasi u largua ushtria greke nga Korça aty u futën repartet e xhandarmërisë shqiptare dhe menjëherë u ngritë një administratë shqiptarë nën varësinë e KNK-së. Ndërsa Korça u bashkua me atëdheun, në krahinat tjera të jugut (Gjirokastër, Sarandë, Delvinë dhe në Përmetë) autoritetet greke, duke e shfrytëzuar mungesën e një qeverie të plotfuqishme shqiptare me qëllim që t´i jepnin një bazë të ligjshme lëvizjes vorio-epirote, më 2 mars në Gjirokastër organizuan një kongres epirot, ku u shpall autonomia e Vorio-Epirit me një qeveri të përkohshme të kryesuar nga Jorgji Zografos, ndërkohë majori i ushtrisë greke himarioti  Spiro Milo shpalli gjithashtu autonominë e Himarës në një zonë që përfshinte 7 fshatra të bregdetit të banuar me shqiptarë.9 Në këto rrethana qeveria greke mendonte t´i përdorte këto krahina si një bazë për pushtimin, në kushte më të favorshme, të pjesës tjetër të Shqipërisë së Jugut.  



*Ardhja e Princit Vilhelm Vid në Shqipëri*

          Pas një udhëtimi  nëpër kryeqytetet evropiane për t´u njohur dhe promovuar si princ i Shqipërisë, Vidi niset për në Shqipëri dhe më 7 mars 1914 me anijen austriake Taurus të shoqëruar edhe nga tri anije luftarake italiane, angleze dhe franceze, zbarkon në portin e Durrësit. Me këtë rast çifti princëror(Princ Vidi dhe princesha Sofia) u pritën me brohoritje entuziaste nga popullsia, ndërsa të shtënat e mirseardhjes zbrazeshin nga porti 10 . Në portin e Durrësit kishin ardhur edhe shumë përfaqësues shqiptarë nga të gjitha krahinat e Shqipërisë me bindjen se ai do t´i realizonte aspiratat e shqiptarëve.

 Për  kryeqytet të Shqipërisë Princ Vidi zgjodhi pikërisht Durrësin, ku edhe kishte ndikim të fortë Esat Pashë Toptani. Akti i parë i Princ Vidit ishte emërimi i Esad Pashës Ministër lufte dhe si Kryegjeneral i Shqipërisë, gjë që sigurisht ishte një gabim fatal për te, për faktin se Toptani ishte i padëshirueshëm për bashkatdhetarët, gjë që emri i tij ngjalli pakënaqësi dhe përçmim në popull. Esat Pasha zyrtarisht deklaroi se e mirëpret caktimin e Vidit për princ të Shqipërisë, por fshehurazi vazhdoi tërë kohën, të nxiste lëvizjen për një princ mysliman në vend. Luftërat e brendshme dhe trysnitë e jashtme, mungesa e strategjive politike dhe e projekteve me frymëmarrje të gjerë diktojnë zgjedhje fatale për Princ Vidin. Për rrjedhim, më 17 mars Vidi, duke u mbështetur kryesisht te feudalët, formoi qeverinë e re shqiptare, në krye me Turhan Pashë Përmetin, një diplomat i vjetër që kishte qenë ambasador i perandorisë Osmane për 25 vjet rresht në Shën  Pietërburg të Rusisë.

*         Kabinetin e tij qeveritarë e përbënin:*

 1. Esat Pashë Totani - Ministër i Luftës dhe i Punëve të Brendshme;

 2. Aziz Pashë Vrioni - Ministër i Bujqësisë dhe i Tregtisë;

 3. Myfit bej Libohova - Ministër i Drejtësisë dhe i Kultit;

 4. Dr.Mehdi bej Frashëri - Ministër i Financave;

 5. Hasan Bej Pristina - Ministër i Postë - Telegrafikeve;

 6. Dr.Mihal Turtulli - Ministër i Arsimit;

 7. Prenk Bib Doda - Ministër për Punët Botore.11

          Regjimi i Vidit u sanksionua nga Statuti Organik i Shqipërisë, (ligji i parë themelor i shtetit shqiptar), i cili u përgatit nga KNK dhe bazohej kryesisht në vendimet themelore të marra nga Konferenca e Ambasadorëve në Londër më 29 korrik 1913.

          Sipas nenit 1  të këtij Statuti shqipëria shpallej: Principatë kushtetuese e pavarur dhe e trashëgueshme, nën garancinë e Fuqive të Mëdha. Me nenin 2, Fuqitë e Mëdha garantonin gjithashtu tërësinë dhe paprekshmërinë e tokave të Shqipërisë në kufijtë që kishin caktuar ato. Me nenin 3 shteti shqiptar do të ishte asnjanës dhe kjo asnjanësi garantohej po nga Fuqitë e Mëdha. Sipas nenit 7 në fronin e Shqipërisë njihej me të drejta sovrane princi Vilhelm Vid, i cili ishte kryetar i administratës civile e ushtarake dhe kishte të drejtë të emronte Këshillin e Ministrave. Organi legjislativ i Shqipërisë ishte Asambleja kombëtare. Gjuhë zyrtare dhe e detyruar në shkolla ishte shqipja. Nga ana administrative, Shqipëria ndahej në 7 sanxhaqe (prefektura) të cilat ndaheshin në kaza (nënprefektura) dhe kazatë në nahije (komuna). Statuti Organik i Shqipërisë caktoi institucionet e larta të shtetit, përbërjen e forcave të armatosura, të administratës, të financave, të drejtësisë,të arsimit dhe garantonte ushtrimin e lirë të veprimtarisë ekonomike, shoqërore e politike.12


*Bisedimet me qeverinë vorio-epirote*

          Me tu vendosur në fronin e Shqipërisë, princ Vidi u përpoq të zgjidhte problemin më urgjent dhe më të ndërlikuar të vendit, atë të largimit të trupave greke nga Shqipëria e jugut dhe të vendosjes së administratës shqiptare në këto vise. Por qysh në fillim ai tregoi se nuk ishte i vendosur të mbronte deri në fund, pa kompromis interesat e shtetit shqiptar. Për të zgjidhur këtë çështje ai hyri në bisedime me qeverinë vorio-epirote të shpallur në Gjirokastër. Për këtë qëllim Vidi caktoi si komisar të jashtëzakonshëm për shqipërinë e Jugut oficerin holandez  Tomson, i cili kishte ardhur në Shqipëri për të ristrukturuar xhandarmërinë shqiptare. Ky shkoi në Korfuz dhe më 10 mars zhvilloi bisedime me përfaqësuesin e vorio-epirotëve Karapanon. Tomsoni, duke ditur se Fuqitë e Mëdha, KNK dhe vet princ Vidi nuk donin të kishin shumë kokëçarje, u  premtoi grekëve disa të  drejta të veçantapër popullsinë e Epirit të Veriut.

         Kompromisi i Tomsonit ngjalli protesta të ashpra në rrethet patriotike  shqiptare. Edhe qeveria e Durrësit e Turhan Pashës poashtu nuk e pranoi këtë kompromis, prandaj e shkarkoi Tomsonin nga detyra e komisarit dhe u shpreh kundër çdo lloj autonomie për krahinat e jugut. Në këto rrethana trupat greke për t´i realizuar planet e veta (pasi ishin tërhequr nga Korça më 1 mars) natën duke gdhirë 2 prilli 1914 bënë një komplot të armatosur më qëllim të pushtimit të Korçës.13 Mirëpo xhandarmëria shqiptare nën komandën e majorit holandez G.Sneller dhe korpusi i vullnetarëve me qindra fshatarë nën udhëheqjen e Themistokli Gërmenjit, ndërhynë shpejt dhe brenda një kohe të shkurtër e shtypën puçin e komplotistëve grek.

          Repartet e xhandarmërisë shqiptare më pas  vazhduan marshimin e tyre për të marrë në dorëzim Kolonjën, Leskovikun, Ersekun etj. Dështimi i puçit të Korçës, vendosmëria  e forcave shqiptare për të kundërshtuar çdo veprim shovinist e antishqiptar si dhe qëndrimi i ftohtë i Fuqive të Mëdha ndaj planeve aneksioniste greke që shkelnin edhe vendimet e Londrës, e bindën më në fund qeverinë greke dhe Jorgji Zografin, se nuk ishte e lehtë të sigurohej autonomia e plotë e krahinave jugore. Prandaj ata fuqive të mëdha u paraqitën kërkesa më të zbutura, duke pranuar tani autonominë e Korçës dhe të Gjirokastrës pa i shkëputur ato nga Shqipëria, por me kusht që të administrohen nga një governator me origjinë të huaj, xhandarmëria të formohej nga popullsia vendase nën komandën e oficerëve grekë me origjinë epirote etj. Në të vërtet qeveria greke e bëri këtë për të fituar kohë në përpjekjet e saj për pushtimin e Shqipërisë jugore.

          Qeveria shqiptare e Durrësit i hodhi poshtë këto kërkesa dhe  për më tepër ajo mori vendim që të organizoheshin sa më parë reparte të reja të armatosura për të dëbuar nga krahinat e jugut pushtuesit grekë dhe për të vendosur atje administratën shqiptare. Ndonëse përballë aleancave politike ushtarake evropiane (Antantës dhe Bllokut Qëndror) Greqia mbante ende një qëndrim të papërcaktuar, ajo përkdhelej nga të dy palët sepse ato lakmonin pozitën e saj strategjike.


*Marrëveshja e Korfuzit dhe interesat italiane për Vlorën*

          Më 24 prill 1914 fuqitë e mëdha njoftuan Venizellosin se ishin të gatshme t´u bënin lëshime vorio-epirotëve dhe se mund të pranonin rishikimin e kufirit greko-shqiptar në favor të Greqisë. E ndodhur nën një presion të gjithanshëm, qeveria shqiptare u detyrua më në fund, më 5 maj, t´ia besonte KNK-së zgjidhjen e konfliktit shqiptaro-grek. Siç duket KNK-ja asokohe  luante rolin e një qeverie paralele me atë të qeverisë së Turhan Pashës. Bisedimet ndërmjet KNK-së dhe përfaqësuesve vorio-epirot u mbajtën në Korfuz. Ato filluan më 10 maj dhe përfunduan më 17 maj me nënshkrimin e një protokolli që u quajt Protokolli i Korfuzit

         Nga pala shqiptare si delegat i KNK-së në këto bisedime ishte caktuar  Mehdi Frashëri. z.Frashëri lidhur me zanafillën dhe negociatat për këtë çështje problemore shkruan në një letër të datës  31 janar 1960 dërguar mbretit Ahmet Zogu.Ai ndër të tjera thotë:

          Në Konferencën e Londrës më 1913, me qenë se ishte vendosur që Korça e Gjirokastra t'i mbeteshin Shqipërisë, Greqia nuk mund t'i sulmonte hapur këto dy prefektura, të cilat i quante Epiri i Veriut. Prandaj ajo kërkonte që indirekt të gjente një shkak që këto vende fillimisht t'i bënte autonome, dhe më vonë, në një fazë të dytë, t'i aneksonte. Për këtë qëllim, guvernatori grek i Janinës mendonte që derisa ishin trupat greke atje, të shtynte të krishterët ortodoksë të asaj krahine në formën e një xhandarmërie kryengritëse, që kur të tërhiqeshin trupat greke, vendin e tyre ta zinte xhandarmëria, e cila do të luftonte me xhandarmërinë shqiptare po të shkonte ajo atje. Kjo fuqi kryengritëse me shpirt grek kishte nevojë për një qeveri që ta quante veten epiriote. Kështu, një person i quajtur Gjergj Zografi, i biri i Kristaq efendiut, nga Lunxhëria e Gjirokastrës, me të kunatin e tij, Karapanon, dhe një oficer grek me origjinë shqiptare i quajtur Dhulis, formoi një qeveri autonome të Epirit të Veriut (Shqipërisë së Jugut). 

          Në këtë kohë popullsia myslimane e këtyre dy prefekturave shqiptare i hapi luftë xhandarmërisë epiriote. Nisur nga fakti se fuqia e xhandarmërisë shqiptare ishte e pamjaftueshme dhe popullsia myslimane nuk ishte e organizuar, xhandarmëria epiriote filloj të digjte katundet myslimane, për të detyruar atë popullsi që të linte vendin dhe aty të mbeteshin vetëm ortodoksët. Për këtë ngjarje, qeveria e Princ Vidit me kryetar Turhan Pashën u detyrua t'i drejtohej Komisionit Ndërkombëtar që përbëhej prej delegatëve të gjashtë fuqive të mëdha, ku bënin pjesë: Britania e Madhe, Franca, Italia, Gjermania, Austria dhe Rusia. Për të bashkëpunuar me këtë komision, nga ana e Shqipërisë ishte caktuar si delegat Mehdi Frashëri. Në këtë kohë, në Shqipërinë e Mesme pjesa fanatike myslimane filloi një lëvizje në favor të Turqisë, me parullën: "Duam Baba Dovletin". Nisur nga kjo gjë, Qeveria e Princ Vidit mbeti në një pozitë shumë të vështirë, pasi fanatikët myslimanë kërkonin në vendin e Princ Vidit një princ nga Turqia. Pas kësaj Komisioni i Kontrollit Ndërkombëtar lajmëroi Zografon se do të vinte në Korfuz dhe do të bisedonte me qeverinë epiriote. 

          Në mbledhjen e Korfuzit delegatin shqiptar nuk e mbështeti asnjë nga fuqitë e mëdha, në mënyrë që ai ta detyronte Komisionin e Kontrollit për të marrë vendime në interes të Shqipërisë. Si rezultat i kësaj, Komisioni Ndërkombëtar vendosi që prefekturat e Korçës e Gjirokastrës të formonin një qeveri autonome nën juridiksionin e qeverisë shqiptare, ku oficerët e xhandarmërisë së Epirit Autonom do të përbëheshin prej oficerësh grekë, me qenë se ortodoksët shqiptarë të vendit në kohën e Turqisë nuk kishin pasur oficerë. Kisha ortodokse e vendit do të drejtohej prej klerit grek të emëruar prej Patriarkanës së Stambollit. Gjuha e mësimit nëpër shkolla të veçanta të ortodoksëve do të ishte greqishtja. Siç shihet, të gjitha këto masa parashikonin greqizimin e një pjese të madhe të Shqipërisë së Jugut. Pas kësaj, vendimet e Konferencës së Korfuzit iu paraqitën Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Paris për t'u miratuar. Në këtë kohë qeveria epiriote e Zografos kishte bërë një pakt me myslimanët fanatikë të Shqipërisë së Mesme, gjë e cila e detyroi Princ Vidin të largohej nga Shqipëria. Në këtë kohë epiriotët e thyen armëpushimin që ishte lidhur midis fuqisë shqiptare dhe tyre, dhe vendin e qeverisë epiriote të Zografos, siç edhe parashikohej, e zuri Greqia. Këto ngjarje përkuan me fillimin Luftës së Parë Botërore.14

          Siç vihet në dukje, në këtë protokoll parashikohej që dy prefekturat në jug të Shqipërisë, ajo e Korçës dhe e Gjirokastrës, ndonëse formalisht do të bënin pjesë në shtetin shqiptar, do të kishin një administratë më vete pothuajse autonome, organizimi i së cilës i lihej në dorë Këshillit Ndërkombëtar të Kontrollit. Protokolli i Korfuzit sanksiononte në fakt ndarjen e Shqipërisë Veriore dhe të Mesme nga ajo e Jugut. KNK-ja pranoi gjithashtu edhe kërkesën e Spiro Milos për t´i njohur krahinës së Himarës, në një zonë që shtrihej tani në 14 fshatra të bregdetit të Jonit.

          Meqenëse Italia luftoi energjikisht për arritjen e marrëveshjes së Korfuzit, për shkak të interesave të veta në Vlorë, Venizellua e kënaqi kërkesën e saj duke i paraqitur parlamentit grek më 18 maj, projektligjin mbi lëshimin e Sazanit shtetit shqiptar dhe ky projektligj u miratua më 27 maj. Protokolli i Korfuzit do të fuqizohej pasi të ratifikohej nga qeveria shqiptare (më 23 qershor 1914) dhe nga qeveria vorio-epirote si dhe pasi të miratohej formalisht nga gjashtë fuqitë e Mëdha. Njoftimi mbi nënshkrimin e marrëveshjes së Korfuzit e cila  ishte plotësisht në kundërshtim me Statutin Organik të Shqipërisë dhe shkelte hapur sovranitetin e shtetit shqiptar, shkaktoi një indinjatë të thellë në tërë Shqipërinë.15               


*Shpërthimi i kryengritjes në Shqipërinë e Mesme*

          Në këto rrethana gjendja e brendshme e Shqipërisë u ndërlikua shumë edhe nga shpërthimi i kryengritjes së armatosur në Shqipërinë e Mesme, kundër regjimit të Vidit. Në të vërtet kreu i kryengritësve ishte i larmishëm. Në të u rreshtuan ithtarë të ndryshëm si: partizanët e një princi mysliman, antividistët, xhonturqit, panturkistët apo panislamistët siç u quajtën ndryshe antifeudalët. Pas këtij koalicioni laraman qëndronin qarqe të huaja serbe, franceze, ruse, greke, turke, italiane, të cilat ishin të interesuar për një gjendje sa më kaotike në Shqipëri. Pra bartësit kryesor të së keqes në Shqipëri në atëkohë qenë reaksioni feudal proserb, progrek, proitalian i udhëhequr nga Esat Pashë Toptani, reaksioni grekoman i udhëhequr nga peshkopët grekë (Jakovi e Germanos) J.Zografos, Spiro Milo etj, reaksioni turkoman i kryesuar nga myftiu i Tiranës Musa Qazimi etj.  

          Kryengritja e Shqipërisë së Mesme ose e rebelëve, siç u quajt ndryshe, filloi në rrethin e Tiranës. Më 17 maj 1914 u sulmua te ura e Limuthit afër Tiranës batalioni i vullnetarëve tiranas që ishte nisur në drejtim të Durrësit për të shkuar në jug, në frontin kundër shovinistëve grek. Pasi shpartalluan  batalionin e vullnetarëve kryengritësit hynë në Tiranë. Të nesërmen grumbuj fshatarësh të armatosur zunë Shijakun dhe iu drejtuan Durrësit, mirëpo në hyrje të qytetit hasën në rezistencë të forcave qeveritare të Vidit. Drejtuesit e kryengritjes me këtë rast dolën hapur kundër princ Vidit dhe kërkuan një princ turk.16

  Për vendosjen e një princi mysliman prej kohësh angazhohej edhe Esat Pashë Toptani. Ai edhe pse kishte dy ministri më të rëndësishme në qeverinë e Durrësit, me kohë u shpërndau armë mercenarëve të vet kinse për t´iu bërë ballë fqinjëve, ndërsa fshehtas propagandonte nëpërmjet njerëzve të vet kundër V.Vidit, duke i këshilluar me kërkue një mbret prej Stambollit, me qëllim që këto pështjellime e trazime t´i sillnin fitim për ta shtënë në dorë pushtetin .17

          Qeveritarët në oborrin e princit në kohën kur po përballeshin me sulmet e kryengritësve, duke menduar se prapa kërkesave të kryengritësve qëndronte Esat Pasha, më 19 maj 1914  organizuan xhandarmërinë e Durrësit dhe e arrestuan atë në shtëpinë e tij. Goditja kundër Esat Toptanit u konsiderua nga Italia si një grusht që i jepej ndikimit të Romës në Shqipëri. Brenda qeverisë dominonte mendimi që E.Toptani duhej të gjykohej, mirëpo princi atë as nuk e denoi as nuk e nxori të pafajshëm, gjë që u indinjoi shumë besnikët e tij. Pas ndërhyrjes energjike të ministrit italian në Durrës, baronit Alioti, Vidi ia dorëzoi E.Toptanin legatës italiane e cila e mori me një luftanije dhe e dërgoi në Itali. Para se të largohej nga Shqipëria, Esati firmosi një premtim se ai nuk do të kthehej më në shqipëri dhe se nuk do të përzihej më në politikën shqiptare ose në intrigat kundër fronit, mirëpo ai nuk do ta mbajë premtimin e dhënë.18

          Pas largimit të Esatit pasuan ndryshime në qeverin e Vidit. Disa ministra më 22 maj dhanë dorëheqje nga postet e tyre ministrore me arsyetimin senuk durojnë të përdoren më si kukulla në duar të oficerëve holandezë dhe të marrin përsipër gabimet trashanike dhe keqbërjet e tyre.19

 1. Turhan Pasha sërish mbeti  kryeministër;

 2. Preng Bib Doda-ministër i punëve të Jashtme;

 3. Aqif Pashë Elbasani-Ministër i Brendshëm dhe i Luftës;

 4. Filip Noga-Ministër i Financave;

 5. Dr.Mihal Turtulli-Ministër i Arsimit;

 6. Mithat Frashëri-Ministër i Punëve Botore dhe i Postë-telegrafave dhe

 7. Abdi Toptani-Ministër i Bujqësisë.20

          Edhe pse largimi i Esat Pashës u konsiderua si një fitore e madhe, kryengritja e nisur nuk u ndërpre dot, zjarri i kryengritjes u përhap edhe në krahinat tjera.

          Duke shfrytëzuar sukseset e kryengritjes, krerët e saj me 3 qershor 1914 në Shijak organizuan një mbledhje, ku u zgjodh  Këshilli i Parë i Përgjithshëm me këtë përbërje: Mustafa Ndroqi-kryetar; Xhenabi Adili.-nënkryetar, Musa Qazimi-anëtarë etj, dhe Qamil Haxhi Feza-u emrua komandant i përgjithshëm i kryengritësve. Në këtë mbledhje u miratua edhe një program politik thellësisht antikombëtar, që iu paraqit përfaqësuesve të Fuqive të Mëdha në KNK. Programi përmbante kërkesa për largimin e princ Vidit, për kthimin e Shqipërisë nën administrimin Turk ose sjelljen e një princi turk të varur nga Sulltani, për ngritjen e flamurit të Turqisë, për përdorimin e alfabetit turko-arab në gjuhën shqipe, zgjedhjen e kryemyftiut të Shqipërisë nga Sheih-ul-Islami i stambollit etj.21

          Kryengritësit edhe pas disa përpjekjeve për ta shtirë në dorë Durrësin nuk patën sukses, andaj iu drejtuan qyteteve tjera dhe gjatë muajit qershor ata morën Kavajën, Krujën, Peqinin dhe Elbasanin. Mbas pushtimit të Elbasanit, Qermenika, Quksi dhe Mokra, njëra pas tjetrës bashkohen me kryengritësit, kurse në veri  ata u shtrinë deri në Milot, buzë lumit Mat.  Më 15 qershor 1914 vritet  koloneli hollandez Tomson dhe me këtë rast u therën  qindra  njerëz në kënetë.22 Në fillim të korrikut kryengritësit marshuan drejt jugut dhe brenda pakë ditëve morën Lushnjën, Fierin, Beratin dhe nga lindja arritën deri në Pogradec, ku aty më 11 korrik nënshkruan edhe një marrëveshje të përkohshme me vorio-epirotët të cilët ato ditë kishin pushtuar Kolonjën, Korçën,Tepelenën dhe kishin arritur deri në Berat.23


*Largimi i princit Vilhelm Vid nga Shqipëria*

          Duke e ndjerë rrezikun nga sukseset e kryengritësve, princ Vidi bëri thirrje për ndihma nga të gjitha anët, por vetëm nga veriu  mundën të vinin disa forca të pakta, ndërsa Shqipëria e jugut duke qenë përballë ndjekjeve, mizorive e shpërnguljeve nga forcat greke, nuk mundi të jepte ndihmë. Për rrjedhojë, në fund të korrikut 1914 dhe në pragun e shpërthimit të Luftës së Parë Botërore, Shqipëria ishte në gjendje të rëndë politike.

         Pushteti i qeverisë Shqiptare tashmë ishte kufizuar vetëm në Durrës e në Vlorë ( deri më 1 shtator kur ajo ra në duart e kryengritësve ); në Shqipërinë e Mesme shtrihej pushteti i kryengritësve; viset e jugut ndodheshin nën shtypjen e forcave greke, krahinat e verilindjes nën presionin e vazhdueshëm të serbëve, ndërsa Shkodra ndodhej nën administrimin e forcave ndërkombëtare.

          Princ Vidi bëri përpjekjen e fundit për të shpëtuar qeverisjen e tij. Ai iu drejtua edhe Fuqive të Mëdha me kërkesën për të zbatuar zotimin që kishin marrë në Konferencën e Londrës për të garantuar bashkërisht pavarësinë dhe sovranitetin e Shqipërisë dhe për këtë qëllim kërkoi formimin prej tyre të një force ndërkombëtare prej 3 mijë vetësh për të shtypur kryengritjen. Por Fuqitë e Mëdha duke qenë në konflikt me njëra-tjetrën, premtuan se do të ndihmonin për të shpëtuar vetëm jetën e princit dhe të familjes së tij por jo edhe intervenimin ushtarak atje.

          Në këto rrethana, kur edhe kishte filluar lufta e parë botërore, princ Vidi u  detyrua të largohej nga Shqipëria, më 3 shtator 1914 pas plot 181 ditësh sundimi të pasuksesshëm.

          Vilhelm Vidi dhe suita e tij e lanë Durrësin në orën 8 të mëngjesit dhe me anijen italiane të luftës Mizurati niset për në Veneci të Italisë. Së bashku me të u larguan edhe ministrat e qeverisë, anëtarë të tjerë të oborrit mbretëror si dhe udhëheqës të lëvizjes patriotike shqiptare, të cilët u vendosën pjesërisht në Shkodër e një pjesë kaloi në vende të ndryshme të Evropës. Menjëherë pas largimit të V.Vidit, më 5 shtator në Durrës hynë kryengritësit dhe aty u vendos selia e këshillit të përgjithshëm.24

          Aktet ndërkombëtare të viteve 1913-14 kishin caktuar pozitën neutrale të Shqipërisë dhe garancinë e Fuqive të Mëdha për këtë statut të saj. Megjithatë Shqipëria u përfshi në planet ushtarako-strategjike të fuqive ndërluftuese, veçanërisht të Austro-Hungarisë e Italisë dhe të shteteve fqinje: Serbisë, Malit të Zi, Bullgarisë dhe Greqisë, të cilat që nga tetori 1912 nuk rreshtnin përpjekjet për ta coptuar atë.



***

*Cilat ishin ankesat e princit Vilhelm Vid, që sollën dështimin  e misionit të tij në Shqipëri?*

   Princi gjerman Vilhelm Vid, në kujtimet e tij, të botuara për herë të parë në gazetën Klan, Tiranë 1999, me titull: Si ma nxiu jetën Shqipëria, për dështimin e misionit të tij në Shqipëri bën këto ankesa:

-          Mungesa e ushtrisë, pra e themelit të çdo vendi...;

-          Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit(KNK) përbënte për mua një tjetër qeveri paralele; 

-          Antagonizmi mes Fuqive të Mëdha ishte fare i hapur. Kjo pengoi edhe fiksimin e drejtë të kufijve të Shqipërisë;

-           Fqinjtë serbë, malaziasë, dhe grekë nuk rreshtnin së sulmuari teritoret e lakmuara prej tyre dhe vazhdonin t´i plaçkisnin ato; 

-          Përpjekjet e shqiptarëve për t´i dalë zot vendit pengoheshin nga politika e Italisë, Serbisë dhe Greqisë;

-           Nga këto interesa lindi edhe kryengritja në Shqipërinë e Mesme; 

-          Esati (Toptani) tradhtari i Shqipërisë dhe agjent i Italisë, nuk u përzu me kohë, pra para mbërritjes sime në vend;

-          Xhandarmëria shqiptare ishte tepër e re dhe e vogël për të mbajtur rendin në vend;

-          Territore të tëra të pasura të Shqipërisë, ranë në dorë të Serbisë, Malit të Zi dhe Greqisë; 

-          Mungonin kushtetuta dhe ligjet, mungonin zyrtarët e arsimuar për të gjitha degët e një administrate të rregullt; 

-          Mungonin fondet për zhvillimin e bujqësisë dhe të industrisë;

-           Mungesa e parave më la pa mundësi për të luftuar me sukses  kryengritësit, pas fillimit të luftës (së parë) botërore. 

..



*Referencat*


_1 Peter  Bartl-Albanian- Garat e Fisnikëve evropianë për të marrë fronin princëror shqiptar, Albanovaonline -  14 shtator 2004.

2 Po aty

3 A.Puto: Pavarësia shqiptare dhe diplomacia e Fuqive të Mëdha 1912-1914, Tiranë 11978, fq.566, / G.Shpuza: Kuvendime për historinë kombëtare,Tiranë 2000, fq.156/157, /Dr.Xh.Shala: Marrëdhëniet Shqiptaro-serbe 1912-1918, Prishtinë 1990, fq.185

4P.Bartl: vepra e cituar

5 Po aty

6 Po aty

7 Po aty; A.Tare-Mbreti i Shqipërisë mund të ishte një anglez, Zëri - 9 korrik 2002, fq.14.

8 K.Frashëri:Kryengritja e fshatarësisë së Shqipërisë së Mesme (1914-1915), buletin për shkencat shoqërore,nr.1, Tiranë 1954, fq.23 /R.Fiçorri:Ushtritë e huaja në Shqipëri 1912-1922, Tiranë 2002, fq.144 ,  Dr.Xh.Shala:Vepër e cituar, fq.186.

9 Historia e popullit shqiptar, (vëllim i dytë), Prishtinë 1979, fq.403.

10 Elsa Demo: Kristo Dako Shqipëria Çelësi i Lindjes së Afërme, Shekulli, 29.12.2003

11 Kujtimet e sekretarit të Princ Vidit-anglezit Heatorn Armstrong- « Gjashtë muaj mbretëri « Zëri -18.03.2002, fq.19; /A.Puto:Pavarësia shqiptare dhe diplomacia e Fuqive të Mëdha 1912-1914, Tiranë 1978, fq.580-581; /Dr.Xh.Shala:Vepër e cituar, fq187; /U.Butka:Gjeniu i kombit, Drier 2000, fq.90.

12 Historia e popullit shqiptar, vepër e cituar, fq.405; /Historia e Shqipërisë dhe e shqiptarëve, Prizren 2001, fq.182.

-/Më 10 prill 1914 në Vlorë KNK-ja miraton përfundimisht Statutin e Shqipërisë. Ai përbëhet prej 216 nenesh të ndarë nëpër kapituj, përkatësisht: Shqipëria dhe territori saj (nenet 1-6); Sovrani (nenet 7-21); popullsia (nenet 22-39); legjislacioni (nenet 40-71); organet e qeverisjes (nenet 72-140); financat (nenet 141-143); punët publike (nenet 144-148); forcat e armatosura (nenet 149-158); drejtësia (nenet 159-169); feja(nenet 170-177); arsimi public (nenet 178-182); prona e tokës (nenet 183-194); bujqësia, tregtia dhe industria (nenet 195-208); postat, telegrafët dhe telefonat (nenet 209-210); marrëdhënie me jashtë (nenet 211-212); e drejta administrative (nenet 213-216) /.Antonello Biagini: Historia e Shqipërisë-nga zanafilla deri në ditët tona, Tiranë 2000, fq.120./

13  Kristo Dako në një dëshmi të publikuar në librin e tij Shqipëria Çelësi i Lindjes së Afërme, lidhur me masakrat greke mbi Shqiptarët shkruan: Pasi shtinë në dorë fshatin Kodër pranë Tepelenës, grekërit iu bënë thirrje të gjithë fshatarëve, burra, gra e fëmijë që të mblidheshin tek kisha. Kur u mblodhën të gjithë, 230 gjithsej, oficerët grekë iu dhanë udhër ushtarëve të hapnin zjarr mbi ta me mitralozë. U vranë të gjithë; ua prenë kokat dhe i varën në muret e kishës. Gjenerali De Weer, i misionit hollandez, shkoi vetë në atë fshat dhe pa me sytë e tij këtë mizori greke të tmerrshme. (Elsa Demo: Kristo Dako Shqipëria Çelësi i Lindjes së Afërme,Shekulli, 29/12/2003)

14 Nga Letërkëmbimi i Mbretit Ahmet Zogu(20 janar 1960) me Mehdi Frashërin(31 janar 1960), të botuara në Gazetën Shqiptare

15 Historia e Popullit Shqiptarë, Prishtinë 1999, fq.226/227; /Historia e popullit shqiptar,vepër e cituar, fq.406/409. G.Shpuza: vepër e cituar, fq.159/166; /Historia e Shqipërisë dhe e shqiptarëve,vepër e cituar, 182/183.

16 Historia e shqiptarëve dhe e Shqipërisë, vepër e cituar, fq.184.

17 Dr.Xh.Shala: vepër e cituar, fq.193 /citat i marrë nga libri i Gaspër Mikelit: Njoftime historike për Shqypni, Shkodër  1932, fq.55/56.

18 Esat Pasha nga Italia më 18 gusht shkoi në Greqi e pastaj në Serbi dhe me një forcë të rekrutuar në territorin serb, sërish më 2 tetor 1914 do të kthehet në Durrës. Këtu ai e detyroi Këshillin e Përgjithshëm ta kalonte pushtetin në duart e tij dhe shpalli veten kryetar të qeverisë së përkohshme dhe komandant të përgjithshëm të ushtrisë.

19 George Fred Williams: Shqiptarët, Tiranë-botoi shtypshkronja Dielli 1934, fq.44-45

20 Historia e shqipërisë dhe e shqiptarëve, vepër e cituar, fq.405.

21 Historia e popullit shqiptar (vëllim i dytë), vepër e cituar, fq.412-413.

22 George Fred Williams: Shqiptarët, Tiranë-botoi shtypshkronja Dielli 1934, fq.47

23 Në fund të qershorit Lëvizja e Esatit i arriti grekërit dhe filloi një sulm i përgjithshëm, por më 6 korrik 1914 shqiptarët u detyruan të tërhiqen. Së bashku me nënpunësit e qeverisë 350 mijë njerëz ikën për të shpëtuar jetën. 50 mijë u grumbulluan në Berat, 100 mijë gjetën strehim në Elbasan, të tjerët u endën për ca kohë dhe pastaj shkuan të fshihnin kokën nën ullinjtë e Vlorës.-Kështu shkruan Kristo Dako në librin e tijShqipëria Çelësi i Lindjes së Afërme. Ndërkaq George Fred William në librin e tijShqiptarët, Tiranë-botoi shtypshkronja Dielli 1934, fq.50-51) lidhur me këtë ngjarje të dhimbshme shkruan:Mëse 100 000 barij dhe bujq, gra, burra, fëmijë dhe foshnje lanë shtëpitë e tyre, të cilat u dogjën e u shkatërruan dhe emigruan në VlorëNga këta 100 000 emigrantë 30. 000 kishin vdekur unit dhe prej  se s´kishin as mbulesë e as kasollë ku me shti kryet.

24 Historia e popullit shqiptar, vepër e cituar, fq.417-419; Dr.Xh.Shala: vepër e cituar, fq.200 - 201 / S.Vllamasi - shënim i cituar, fq.16-23._


E huazuar nga pashtriku.org.

----------


## Conquistador

Wilhelm Vidi ishte nje komandant ushtarak qe mori pushtetin ne nje kohe jashtezakonisht te veshtire per Shqiperine, kohe ne te cilen Shqiperia kishte fituar nje pavarsi ende te brishte. Ardhja e tij stabilizoi sadopak mardheniet e jashtme te Shqiperise me fuqite e medha.

----------


## white-knight

Nuk besoj se Princ Vidi i takon elites Kombetare por i takon historise.Per mua ai eshte nje figure e ndritur edhe pse nuk ishte shqiptar,por ai ngeli perhere nje mik i shqiptarve dhe nje pro-shqiptar ne c eshtjen tone ne arenat nderkombetare

----------


## koli20

VIDIN MUND TA AKUZOJME VETEM SE NUK BERI DOT MBREKULLIRA - ka thene NOLI

----------


## Albo

*Syrja Vlora: Largimi i Vidit dhe grabitja e pallatit nga Esat Pasha*

Ikja pas 6 muajsh drejtimi të dështuar e Princit gjerman.

Vlera e mobilieve dhe e çdo sendi tjetër, që u mor dhe u grabit nga banesa në Durrës, arrin shumën prej 2 milionë markash


_Syrja Bej Vlora
_
Princi i krishterë, Vilhelm von Vid, i zgjedhur nga Fuqitë e Mëdha për Shqipërinë, më shpejt iku sesa erdhi. Qëndrimi i tij u bë i pamundur. Shqipëria ishte përfshirë nga një valë kryengritjesh rebele, të cilat i egërsonte edhe më shumë prania e tij. Pas 6 muajsh qëndrimi, Princ Vidi bashkë me familjen u largua nga Shqipëria. Kjo ngjarje vjen përmes kujtimeve të një prej figurave më të njohura të kohës, Syrja Bej Vlorës, i cili asokohe ishte ambasador në Vjenë. Kujtime-Nga fundi i sundimit osman në luftën e Vlorës, i përgatitur për botim nga Instituti i Historisë dhe botuar nga shtëpia botuese Iceberg, i hedhur së fundmi në treg, tregon për ngjarje që përfshijnë një hark kohor gati 10-vjeçar. Një periudhë e ngjeshur me ngjarje shumë të rëndësishme për Shqipërinë. Veç largimit të Vidit, letrës që ai u drejtoi shqiptarëve, Syrja Vlora tregon edhe për grabitjen e pallatit të tij. Një grabitje me një vlerë prej 2 milionë markash, pjesa më e madhe e së cilës u përvetësua nga Esat Pashë Toptani.    

Në shtator të vitit 1914, situata e qeverisë qendrore ishte tepër e keqe. Ajo nuk ishte e zonja për asgjë dhe ishte e zhveshur nga çdo lloj ndihme. Qarku i Durrësit po digjej nga zjarri i kryengritjes. Nga lajmet e rreme që merrte, populli nuk i bindej autoritetit të qeverisë. Kryeqyteti nga çdo pikëpamje tregonte një boshllëk të tmerrshëm. Asnjëri nuk merrte informata për mosmarrëveshjet që ndodhnin mes rebelëve. Edhe ata që dinin diçka, nuk lajmëronin Sovranin. Anëtarët e qeverisë ishin në kundërshti dhe në mosmarrëveshje me njëri-tjetrin. Oficerët holandezë, duke u bashkuar me personalitetet qeveritare, nuk merrnin pjesë në shërbim. Malësorët, që ruanin Pallatin Mbretëror, ishin gati të shkonin e të bashkoheshin me rebelët, në çast, me tu bërë shenja e parë. Një pjesë e tyre vuante nga ethet. 50 ushtarët e flotës që dolën në tokë ishin të detyruar të ruanin vetëm Sovranin dhe familjen e tij. Në një qoshe të qytetit ishin vendosur karakollët e rebelëve. Në rast nevoje, duhej gjysmë ore që ushtria e huaj të dilte në tokë nga vaporët, kurse rebelët kur të donin mundeshin në pesë ose dhjetë minuta ta okuponin qytetin, madje edhe Pallatin Mbretëror.
Ditën e parë të shtatorit, rebelët i paraqitën përfaqësuesve të Mbretërive të Mëdha në Durrës, propozimin e fundit: Sovrani duhet të largohej. Në rast se kjo pranohej, shmangej gjakderdhja. Në rast të kundërt, le të bëhet çtë bëhet: Durrësi do të sulmohej. Të krijohej përshtypja se ata ishin në gjendje ta dëbonin Sovranin dhe ti shtypnin kundërshtarët e tyre. tashmë, qeveria nuk ishte e zonja të përgatiste ndonjë fuqi ushtarake dhe as që mundej të gjente ndonjë rrugë tjetër për të shpëtuar. Jo vetëm që nuk kishte fuqi e të holla por edhe të kishte nuk kishte mundësi të mblidhte një ushtri të bindur për ta vënë kundër rebelëve. Nga ushtarët që mblodhi, të gjithë njerëzit e panjohur dhe me qëllime të ndryshme, jo vetëm që nuk patën dobi, por mbase pikërisht këta, u bënë shkak për të shtuar rrezikun. Xhandarmëria nuk bindej, nuk njihte vetveten. Ushtarët myslimanë që premtuan se do dërgoheshin nga Shkodra, duhej kohë që të organizoheshin dhe të vinin. 


_Esat Pashë Toptani duke pritur Princ Vidin në Portin e Durrësit_

Nuk kishte rrugë tjetër veçse tia lije administrimin Komisionit të Kontrollit dhe Sovrani të largohej. Këtë pikëpamje e përkrahën shumë njerëz, meqenëse ajo mbështetej nga Ismail Qemali që ndodhej në Vlorë. Në çap të parë kjo masë dukej e përshtatshme dhe ishte e ditur se materialisht dhe moralisht ajo do të bënte përshtypje të mirë te rebelët. Por kjo nuk mjaftonte për të shpëtuar Shqipërinë nga fatkeqësia. Nuk kishte mundësi që vendi të qetësohej, mbasi populli në shumicë ishte kredhur në revolucione, në telashe e në trazira. Komisioni i Kontrollit dhe krerët e administratës nuk zotëronin ndonjë forcë që të zbatonte urdhrat dhe të siguronte qetësinë. Si edhe më parë, rebelët do të vepronin dhe do të qeverisnin ashtu si u tekej. Ismail Qemali me shokë dhe të gjithë ata që zotëronin fuqi, duke përfituar nga situata, do të ngrinin autoritete qeverisëse aty-këtu. Kundërshtarët e tyre, ose do të bashkoheshin me rebelët ose do të shtypnin rivalët dhe to të merrnin qeverisjen në dorë si tua donte qejfi. Sido që të ndodhte, nuk kishte mundësi të unifikohej administrata dhe të sigurohej qetësia e përgjithshme.
Në mes të anëtarëve të Komisionit të Kontrollit, dikush shfaqi mendimin që të sillej nga jashtë një forcë e rregullt ushtarake. Por në mes tyre nuk kishte mbetur bashkëpunim. Nuk u pa e nevojshme as që mendimi i mësipërm të diskutohej, jo më të pranohej e të zbatohej. Në këtë situatë nuk kishte mbetur rrugë tjetër veçse të liheshin punët të rridhnin natyrshëm dhe Princi të largohej. Anëtarët e Komisionit të Kontrollit, përfaqësuesit e Mbretërive të Mëdha në Durrës, së bashku me Këshillin Ministror u mblodhën disa herë në Pallat dhe, më në fund, vendosën që Sovrani të largohej.
Sovrani u bind se nuk kishte mundësi për shpëtim dhe në rast qëndrimi jeta e tij rrezikohej. Duke lënë në Pallat gjithë mobiliet, gjithë gjërat e vlefshme dhe artistike, si edhe administratën në duar të Komisionit të Kontrollit, amanet të kombit shqiptar, më 3 shtator rreth orës 11, hipi në jahtin Misurata të marinës italiane dhe u nis për Venecia. Së bashku me të ndodhej edhe e nderuara, e shoqja, djali dhe vajza, kryeadjutanti Eqerem Beu dhe suita e tij. Bashkë me të udhëtonin edhe Turhan Pasha, Aqif Pasha, Sami Bej Vrioni, i biri i Vaso Pashës, Selim Beu dhe prof. Kraja nga Shkodra. Atë ditë Princi bëri këtë shpallje:
Shqiptarë! Atë ditë që erdhën delegatët dhe më propozuan kurorën dhe fronin e Shqipërisë, unë ju binda thirrjes së kombit bujar dhe fisnik dhe vendosa të shërbej për ekzistencën kombëtare dhe për lumturinë e përgjithshme tuajën. Erdha me dëshirën e flaktë të bashkëpunoj për realizimin e qëllimit tuaj kombëtar. Që kur arrita këtu, u përpoqa me tërë fuqinë time për ti siguruar vendit tuaj një administratë të mirë. Por, për fatin tonë të keq, në këtë vepër patriotike, që filluam bashkërisht, na u shfaqën pengesa. Disa njerëz të verbuar nga fanatizma, të rrëmbyer e të gënjyer nga intrigat e armiqve tanë nuk kuptuan qëllimin dashamirës dhe nuk u afruan për zbatimin e organizimit dhe reformës që ju kishit nevojë. Këta nuk deshën të zinin besë regjimit të ri dhe u ngritën e luftuan në dëm të vendit të tyre. Nuk e kuptuan që Lufta e Përgjithshme që filloi në Evropë, e keqësoi edhe më shumë gjendjen tonë kombëtare. Për të ndaluar gjakderdhjen midis bashkatdhetarëve dhe për të mos lënë të pakryer veprën kombëtare, të cilën unë dëshiroj ta përfundoj bashkë me ju, pashë nevojën të largohem nga Shqipëria për një kohë të shkurtër. Por, ta dini se afër ose larg, kudo që të ndodhem, do përpiqem me gjithë shpirt për të mirën e Atdheut tonë. Gjatë kësaj kohe, administratën e Shqipërisë do ta marrë përsipër Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit që është emëruar nga Fuqitë e Mëdha të Evropës.
Wilhelmi I-rë
Durrës, më 3 shtator 1914


_Princ Vidi me familjen ne Durres_

*Grabitja*
Vlera e mobilieve dhe e çdo sendi tjetër, që u mor dhe u grabit nga banesa e Princ Vidit në Durrës, të cilat më vonë u kërkuan zyrtarisht nga legata jonë, sipas shënimeve të marra nga lista, që u dërgua nga Valdenburgu dhe iu dorëzua Ambasadës së Italisë në Vjenë, arrin shumën prej 2 milion markash, e barabartë me jo më pak se 125 mijë copë flori. [...]
Shumicën e këtyre sendeve tepër të bukura, të cilat i mori Esat Pasha, e shoqja i solli në Napoli, ku edhe qëndroi për disa ditë. Thirri një koleksionist antikash nga margëlliçi, që ndodhej në rrugën Gaja. Pasi u vuri çmimin i mori dhe shkoi në Zvicër. Më vonë, kur zonja shkoi në Stamboll, disa sëndukë i solli dhe i mbante në shtëpi. Një pjesë e tyre, megjithëse ishin të stolisura me armën dhe emrin e Princit, i përdorte nëpër gosti të mëdha. këto gjëra kaq të rralla  në vleftë e në bukuri, Esat Pasha i mbajti haptazi në sy të botës kur ishte në Gjenevë. Kur ndonjë e pyeste për to, i përgjigjejk se i kishte marë nga princ Vidi, përkundrejt ndjekjeve të padrejta që Princi i kishte bërë dhe dëmit prej 40 mijë napolonash që ai i kishte shkaktuar. Kur Esat Pasha vdia, dhëndri i tij Haki Beu, me vendim gjyqi, në emër të trashëgimtarëve në mungesë, i vulosi sëndukët, që ndodheshin në banesën e zonjës, por ajo ia gjeti anën dhe i hapi. Kësisoj u doli për zot.
Ato sende, transportimi i të cilave ishte i vështirë, për shkak se ishin të rënda apo tepër delikate, Esat Pasha i vendosi në një shtëpi në Korfuz. Ato edhe sot ndodhen aty, nën kujdesin e qeverisë së atjshme. Tablotë e bukura dhe lapsi i zi me 6 stampa, të cilat Princi i kishte të trashëguara nga gjysh-stërgjyshi, vlenin 90 mijë marka. Por, Esat Pasha nga të tilla karta nuk kuptonte dhe nuk kishte dijeni për vlerën e tyre. Edhe dy copë dyfekë historikë, dëgjova se ia dha Baron Aliottit si shpërblim për shërbimet që ai i bëri. Banjat, pasqyrat, gardërobat, qelqurinat, fronet, kanapetë, etj., shumë të vlefshme dhe të stilit, ranë në dorë të atij e të këtij dhe humbën. Kalin e racës së Princit, Esat Pasha ia dhuroi Mbretit të Malit të Zi. Shalën, takëmet e karrocës, automobilin, karrocat dhe kuajt, i mbajti për vete. Veç këtyre, në kuzhinë, në qilar dhe në vende të ndryshme të Pallatit ndodheshin 200 mijë franga ari, lloj-lloj pijesh dhe gjëra të tjera.

*Lista
Sendet e grabitura nga Esat Pasha*
  Lista e sendeve që u grabit prej Esat Pashës, nga pallati i Princ Vidit, është si më poshtë:
  Komplete buke prej argjendi për 48 veta;
  Komplete për mezeri e vakte të ndryshme, të veshura me flori për 24 veta;
  Takëm për çaj prej argjendi për 24 veta;
  Një takëm për qepje, shumë i vlefshëm, përzierje me floririn dhe argjendin;
  4 copë vazo të argjendta për të vënë biskota, në formë pate,
  20 zogj e të tjera prej floriri e argjendi të qëndisura me gurë të çmuar;
  Dy thika të mëdha të stolisura;
  Rroba të qëndisura, me material nga saksonia dhe Sevra;
  8 çifte shandanësh;
  6 copë armë të vjetra, të stolisura me flori dhe argjend;
  25 copë armë të reja;
  40 copë statuja të vogla dhe të mëdha prej tunxhi;
  400-500 copë peceta dhe mbulesa tryeze prej linoje;
  300 copë jastëkë linoje, çarçafë dhe mbulesa shtrati;
  10 copë mbulesa shtrati, leshi e mëndafshi të punuara;
  20 copë mbulesa tryeze antike të punuar në Europë;
  Shumë mbulesa dhe jastëkë të punuar në Rumani;
  2 shalle për gratë e moshuara;
  Më shumë se 2 mijë copë pjata buke, porcelani;
  Enë të bukura për lloje të ndryshme pijesh;
  Sirtarë të stolisur argjendi dhe tunxhi të punuara në Sevër;
  Rreth 20 vazo lulesh shumë të bukura e shumë të vlefshme;
  Rreth 20 miniatura;
  50 copë tablo të vlefshme;
  40 valixhe dhe sëndukë;
  Shumë komplete petkash vetjake dhe për zonja.

Panorama

----------


## Albo

*Pse u sakrifikua Princ Vidi në Shqipëri?!*

Nga: MARENGLEN VERLI

Pse u sakrifikua Princ Vidi në Shqipëri?!Është e njohur historia 6-mujore e qeverisjes së Shqipërisë nga princi gjerman Vilhelm Vid në periudhën 7 mars - 4 shtator 1914. Me konsensusin e Fuqive të Mëdha edhe për shtetin më të ri të Ballkanit, Shqipërinë, u caktua një monark i huaj, ashtu sikurse më parë ishte vepruar me Greqinë, Rumaninë apo Bullgarinë. Por në rastin e fundit eksperimenti dështoi. Sot e kësaj dite jepen argumente për faktorët e brendshëm e të jashtëm që e penguan gjermanin pedant e korrekt të konsolidonte Shqipërinë dhe pushtetin e tij duke krijuar një dinasti të qëndrueshme. Pa dyshim të gjithë studiuesit dhe analistët konvergojnë në një pikë: shpërthimi i Luftës së Parë Botërore, hodhi në erë konsensusin e të mëdhenjve, status-quonë në rajon e më gjerë dhe natyrisht, nuk i la më asnjë pikëmbështetje edhe pushtetit të Vidit. Por ky fisnik gjerman që e kanë kritikuar për mosnjohje të realitetit shqiptar, për inteligjencë mesatare, për mungesë vendosmërie, për paaftësi për të zgjidhur “nyjen gardiane” me veprime energjike etj., por që më e drejtë do të kishte qenë të fajësohej vetëm se nuk mundi të bënte mrekulli (siç është shprehur Fan Noli), u largua dinjitoz, shpenzoi për Shqipërinë e nuk fitoi materialisht nga Shqipëria, sakrifikoi moralisht dhe e la asnjanëse Shqipërinë ndaj konfliktit botëror, sikurse ishte vendosur në Konferencën e Londrës, kur shumëkush do ti servilosej përkrahësit më të fuqishëm (në rastin konkret Austro-Hungarisë) dhe do të riskonte të pozicionohej për të fituar kapital politik për të ardhmen duke e ngarkuar Shqipërinë me “kredi të dyshimta” në mos “kredi të këqija”. 
Një vështrim i vëmendshëm i dokumentacionit të kohës, madje edhe i dokumentacionit të vetëm ndonjërës nga Fuqitë e Mëdha, me interesa të veçanta në rajon i konfirmon vlerësimet e mësipërme. 
Më poshtë po publikojmë tre dokumente të diplomacisë austro-hungareze të periudhës 4 prill 5 qershor 1914 ku Shefi i Shtabit të ushtrisë austro-hungareze Conrad, ambasadori në Romë, Merey dhe konsulli në Durrës Lowental u relatojnë eprorëve vlerësimin dhe pikëpamjen e tyre për situatën në Shqipëri, për Princ Vidin, për Kryeministrin Turhan Pasha dhe anëtarët e kabinetit të tij, për shkaqet dhe nxitësit e rebelimeve në Shqipërinë e Jugut dhe Shqipërinë e Mesme për forcat e armatosura që kishte në dispozicion Vidi për të stabilizuar situatën, e të tjera, e të tjera. 
Nga këto dokumente që janë hartuar nga përfaqësues të lartë të diplomacisë austro-hungareze të kohës , e pakënaqur ndërkohë nga mosbindja pa kushte e Vidit për të zbatuar direktivat e Vjenës, del qartë që edhe subjektiviteti vlerësimeve të këtyre diplomatëve por njëherësh edhe vështirësitë e jashtëzakonshme që kishte Shqipëria dhe Vidin në krye të saj për të siguruar qeverisjen dhe normalitetin. 
Po i paraqesim dokumentet sipas kronologjisë, përkatësisht sipas datave kur janë hartuar raportet e sipërpërmendura. 

*** 
Rekomandime të Shefit të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë austro-hungareze, Conrad* për krijimin e një ushtrie shqiptare nën drejtimin e ushtarakëve të Perandorisë dhe për presionin që i duhej bërë Princ Vidit që të mos bëhej pengesë për politikën e Vjenës në Shqipëri 

Nr. 1131 Ref.I Regjistruar: 16 maj 1914 
Shefi i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm 

Lënda: Krijimi i një ushtrie shqiptare Vjenë, më 4 prill 1914 

Unë i jam drejtuar shpeshherë Shkëlqesës Suaj, më në fund edhe me shkresën e Shtabit të Përgjithshëm nr. 680, datë 3 mars të këtij viti, duke vënë në dukje interesin që ka Perandoria Austro-Hungareze, për krijimin dhe organizimin në Shqipëri, pa humbur kohë, të një ushtrie ku influenca prevalonjëse të na takojë ne. 
Ngjarjet e ditëve të fundit hodhën një dritë të fortë në gjendjen e vajtueshme të paaftësisë së princit të Shqipërisë për tu mbrojtur. 
Nga nota e Shkëlqesisë Suaj nr. 1331, datë 30 mars 1914, unë nxora përfundimin se prej ministrit perandorak dhe mbretëror në Durrës [Loventalit] ishte marrë, siç duket pa kundërshtim, observacioni i Esad Pashës, se instruktorët holandezë, që ndodhen sot atje, mund të konsiderohen të mjaftueshëm. 
Kjo deklaratë mund të cilësohet vetëm si refuzim për një organizim të shpejtë të një ushtrie, e cila në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të zëvendësohet prej një xhandarmërie. Veçanërisht e thënë karshi ministrit austro-hungarez, kjo është baraz me refuzimin e një misioni eventual ushtarak. 
Para kësaj çështje i lutem përsëri urgjentisht Shkëlqesisë Suaj që, pa humbur kohë, të veprohet me të gjithë vendosmërinë e duhur për të zgjidhur çështjen e krijimit sa më parë të një ushtrie shqiptare, e cila është me rëndësi të madhe për ne, me pjesëmarrjen e një misioni ushtarak austro-hungarez, në formën e propozuar shpeshherë. 
Nuk do të jetë shumë vështirë për tia bërë të qartë princit të Shqipërisë, se pa iniciativën e monarkisë ai nuk do të mund të realizojë kurrë krijimin e principatës dhe pavarësinë politike të vendit të tij. 
Këtij princi mund ti thuhet açik se do ta linim atë që të binte krejtësisht (të humbiste pushtetin red.) dhe politikës do ti jepnim një drejtim tjetër, në qoftë se ai do të tregohet i pabindur. 
Conrad 
Arkivi i Institutit të Historisë (më tej AIH), Fondi: Haus und Hof Staats Archiv, Wiwen, Politisches Archiv, Albanien (më tej: HHSTA.PAA), Vj. 24.22.2226 

*** 

Raport i ambasadorit të Austro-Hungarisë në Romë von Merey-t*, dërguar më 4 qershor 1914, ministrit të Punëve të jashtme, kontit Berchtold në Vjenë, lidhur me situatën në Shqipëri, shkaqet dhe nxitësit e rebelimeve në Shqipërinë e Jugut dhe në Shqipërinë e Mesme, tiparet dhe veprimet e Princ Vidit dhe të qeverisë së tij, shfaqjet e rivalitetit midis Fuqive të Mëdha, interesat dhe ndërhyrjet e Perandorisë Osmane dhe shteteve të Ballkanit në Shqipëri etj. 

Ambasada Perandorake dhe Mbretërore [e Austro-Hungarisë] në Oborrin Mbretëror të Italisë 
No. 27/P, A D Situata në Shqipëri Ref. I.A.V. 

Romë, më 4 qershor 1914 
Shkëlqesisë së Tij, zotit Ministrit të Shtëpisë perandorake dhe mbretërore dhe të Punëve të Jashtme, Kontit Berchtold ! 

Në çastin e tanishëm të ngarkuar me shumë punë, do të ishte për kohën e Shkëlqesisë Suaj, si dhe për timen, një angazhim i madh sikur tu bëja një shqyrtim të imtë ngjarjeve shqiptare të javëve të fundit. Raportimi im i hollësishëm telegrafik, më shkarkon mjaft prej kësaj detyre. 
Por unë besoj se më duhet të kufizohem vetëm në riprodhimin e përshtypjeve të përgjithshme, të cilat rezultojnë prej ngjarjeve në fjalë dhe që, veçanërisht, janë të rëndësishme për raportet tona me Italinë. 
Pyetja e parë, e cila kërkon përgjigje është ajo që ka të bëjë me origjinën e lëvizjes aktuale në Shqipëri. 
Në bazë të gjithë informatave ekzistuese, besoj se nuk gabohem të supozoj se në prapaskenë, në radhë të parë, duhet të kërkohen intrigat turke. Vlerësoj se kjo nuk ka të bëjë me ndonjë dëshirë të Turqisë për të fituar përsëri Shqipërinë. Një iluzion i tillë nuk besoj të ekzistojë te ajo. Por e gjithë politika turke më duket se aktualisht ndodhet para një problemi. Ajo dominohet prej çështjes së ishujve dhe kështu, prej kësaj, prej kontradiktave me Greqinë. 
Duke e parë nga ky prizëm, Shqipëria fiton një rëndësi për Turqinë dhe ka probabilitet që ti duket e dëshirueshme, edhe në qoftë se jo për ta poseduar këtë vend, të krijojë mundësinë për të fituar influencë, me anë të një regjimi mysliman atje.. Kështu në rast se do ta lypte nevoja, edhe prej kësaj ane, do të mund ta shqetësonte dhe ta kërcënonte Greqinë. Pas dështimit të puçit të Beqir Agajt (major Beqir Grebenesë red.) në Vlorë, duhej parashikuar se pala turke nuk do të hiqte dorë prej aksioneve identike, eventualisht të një stili edhe më të madh. Por deri në çmasë operohet tani prej Stambollit me agjitatorët dhe oficerët e saj në Shqipëri, ose lejohet të veprohet për princin Burhanedin ose, më në fund, bashkëveprohet me agjentë serbë dhe madje me tradhtarë shqiptarë të tipit të Esad Pashajt (Esat Pashë Toptani red.), këto gjëra mund të konstatohen me siguri vetëm e vetëm në vend (në Shqipëri red.). 
Në kryengritjen e tanishme (Rebelimi i Shqipërisë së Mesme red.) në një lidhje ndofta të jashtme me këto manovra të turqve, merr pjesë me siguri edhe Serbia, por në esencë duke ndjekur qëllime të tjera, domethënë atë të krijimit të kushteve katastrofike në Shqipëri. Përforcimet e trupave serbe në kufirin shqiptar, të konstatuara me çudi në këto kohët e fundit nga ne dhe Italia, e paraqesin të afërt fillimin e ndonjë aksioni. 
Të dhëna shumë interesante dhe karakteristike mbi përgatitjet relative serbe, përmban relacioni i Konsullatës së Manastirit, i datës 11 të muajit kaluar, nr. 27/P. Le për të dyshuar edhe fakti që Serbia nuk ka paraqitur ndonjë ankesë pranë Fuqive të Mëdha, mbi dëmet dhe rreziqet e kësaj situate, sadoqë territori i kryengritjes arrin deri në kufirin e saj. 
Se deri në çpikë ka gisht edhe Greqia në këtë lojë, unë nuk e kam të qartë, sadoqë pretendohet shumë në këtë drejtim. 
Duke përjashtuar këto ndikime të jashtme, ka probabilitet që lëvizja të posedojë një karakter autonom dhe të paraqitet si një nga manifestimet tradicionalë të kushteve anarkike të atjeshme, si një protestë kundër taksave, shërbimit ushtarak dhe “dhuratave” identike të kulturës evropiane, të cilat janë të urryera në mënyrë të posaçme prej shqiptarëve. 
Çfarë roli kanë luajtur faktorët e ndryshëm zyrtarë, shqiptarë dhe të huaj në përgatitjen dhe shpërthimin e kryengritjes? 
Sipas përshtypjes që kam krijuar unë dhe kjo për mua nuk erdhi e papritur, princi (Vilhelm Vidi red.) këtu, për ta thënë sa më butë, nuk u tregua në lartësinë e situatës. Që ai nuk i zbuloi më parë dallaveret që kishin depërtuar deri në rrethin e tij më të afërt, që ai e la Esad Pashën të vepronte lirisht deri në çastin e fundit, që nuk e kuptoi komplicitetin e italianëve, por madje i ka preferuar ata në të gjitha punët, që ai nuk copëtoi qysh më parë nyjen gordiane dhe nuk tentoi, me anën e ndonjë veprimi energjik dhe të guximshëm, ti afrohej më pranë popullit të tij, (si p.sh. me rastin e Kryengritjes Epirote) dhe në këtë mënyrë të siguronte një përkrahje të konsiderueshme në vend, të gjitha këto janë gabime të hidhura. Gjithsesi ato mund ti kishte bërë dhe një burrë më i mençur dhe më energjik se ai. Por pasi atij, më në fund, i ra perdja nga sytë dhe filloi të lëvizë, duke marrë masa gjysmake, të cilat pjesërisht i prapsoi vetë më vonë, (si rasti kur Esad Pashën e internoi por nuk çeli gjyqin kundër tij dhe lejoi që ti iknin nga dora provat e tradhtisë së tij), duke mos treguar guxim dhe duke u arratisur për disa orë madje mbi një luftanije, duke disponuar ardhjen e malësorëve katolikë [për mbrojtjen e Durrësit] dhe pastaj duke urdhëruar që ata të largoheshin dhe më vonë duke kërkuar që të vinin përsëri, duke lejuar të bëhej kundër kryengritësve një sulm i dobët, i pamjaftueshëm dhe që dështoi; të gjitha këto, të cilat si seri fatkeqësish mund edhe të vazhdoheshin më tej, ishin gabime të rënda. Ato e kanë dëmtuar rëndë, madje ndoshta e kanë varrosur fare pozitën e tij në Shqipëri, dhe gjithashtu dhe në botën e jashtme. 
Qeveria shqiptare, që për veprimtarinë e saj të derisotme është ndjerë përgjithësisht aq pak, e ka përjashtuar në realitet veten vullnetarisht deri tani nga zgjidhja e krizës. Punët e saj të vetme duket se kanë qenë dorëheqjet, rishpërndarja e portofolave dhe rimarrja e funksioneve. Mufit Beu [Libohova-red.] na del mjaft i komprometuar, Preng Bib Doda, figuron gjithnjë si ministër vetëm në letër, më të shumtit e anëtarëve të tjerë të kabinetit janë zero dhe kryeministri është bërë një figurë komike me mosdijen e tij absolute. Për më tepër ndërmori edhe një udhëtim krejtësisht të kotë nëpër Europë duke prezantuar si këtu [në Itali], ashtu edhe tek neve [në Austro-Hungari], në mënyrë optimiste gjendjen në Shqipëri, princin, Esat Pashën etj. 
Së fundi, siç e dini dhe Shkëlqesia e Juaj, kjo gjë korrespondon me gjykimin tim të atëhershëm, të shfaqur për Turhan Pashën. Për pazotësinë e tij dhe për mungesën e energjisë së tij, unë kam qenë në dijeni. 
Esad Pasha është një kapitull më vete. Duke e njohur princin si një “quantite négligeable”, duke konspiruar me turqit, serbët dhe ndoshta edhe me grekët, ose me probabilitet edhe duke qenë i blerë prej tyre, duke koketuar me italianët, të cilët duan të bazohen te ai dhe te elementi mysliman, pashai ushqeu dhe përkrahu kryengritjen. Qëllimi i tij, sigurisht, ishte njëherë për të eliminuar princin dhe për të sjellë në fuqi një regjim mysliman, por, ndoshta, ka shpresuar që më tej, me anë të kësaj rruge, herët ose vonë, të dalë vetë në krye të vendit. Megjithë rënien e tij të tanishme, edhe për shkak të dobësisë së princit, roli i tij në Shqipëri akoma nuk ka marrë fund. 
Dhe tani po vij tek organet italiane. 
Për mua nuk ekziston asnjë dyshim se, qysh me formimin e Shqipërisë, qeveria e këtushme [italiane] ndjek idenë që të mbështetet mbi elementin mysliman. Dhe kjo për arsye se numerikisht ai element përbën tre të katërtat e popullsisë së përgjithshme, përfaqëson traditën e vendit dhe, më shumë ose më pak, paraqitet më i afrueshëm ndaj Italisë antikishtare*. Por gjithashtu edhe për arsyen se, për shkak të protektoratit të kultit, katolikët shikohen si partizanët tanë dhe, duke joshur myslimanët, Italia dëshiron që të verë një kundërpeshë përkarshi përkrahësve tanë. Ka probabilitet se po këtë qëllim ndjek edhe tentativa e saj për tu miqësuar me Esad Pashën, influencën e të cilit e çmon shumë lart. 
Gjithsesi, duke u fokusuar te qeveria italiane, sipas gjykimit tij, realizimi i kësaj ideje politike është menduar si një evolucion i ngadalshëm, suksesiv dhe aspak të realizueshëm me anë të forcës. Në këtë mënyrë mund të evitohet shumë më shpejt edhe konflikti me ne, se sa, bie fjala, sikur Italia të kishte hyrë në rajonin tonë dhe atje të kishte tentuar që të formonte partinë e saj midis katolikëve. 
Organet italiane, që funksionojnë në vend, duket tani, se prej ambicies, zellit dhe dyshimit kanë tentuar që këtë tendencë të qeverisë së tyre, të cilën e kanë të njohur, ta realizojnë në një mënyrë aspak të pastërt dhe duke qëlluar përtej objektivit. Para të gjithëve [kështu ka vepruar] përfaqësuesi italian Baron Aliotti. Qëkurse doli kandidatura e tij për këtë post, para më shumë se një viti, unë ia kam bërë të ditur si Shkëlqesisë Suaj, gjithashtu edhe Markeze di San Xhuljanos, mendimin tim negativ për këtë diplomat të njohur mirë prej meje. Prandaj asgjë nga veprimet e tij nuk më çudit. Me inteligjencën e tij dominonjëse ka probabilitet që ai të ketë bërë vegla të aksionit të tij edhe organet e tjera italiane në Shqipëri, madje edhe vetë kapitenin Kastoldi, të konsideruar përgjithësisht si të ndershëm, dhe të ketë krijuar një aparat, që është duke funksionuar sipas direktivave të tij. 
Unë dëshiroj që të shënoj këtu se, qysh prej javësh, jam duke u munduar që të bind gradualisht Markeze di San Xhuljanon, (i cili Baron Aliotin nuk e konsideron aspak si një kristal, - por ka një ide të lartë për zotësinë dhe veprat e tij), se ky përfaqësues [i Italisë] nuk ka dëmtuar vetëm Shqipërinë dhe princin [V.Vid] dhe ka rënë në një pozitë të keqe ndaj nesh, por, ai ka operuar keq duke e parë edhe nga pikëpamja e interesave të vendit të vet. . 
Ministri po tregohet dalëngadalë i afrueshëm ndaj pikëpamjes time, por ai e shikon veten të ndodhur para vështirësive të pashmangshme dhe, hëpërhë, të pakapërcyeshme, sepse Baron Alioti, duke shfrytëzuar me mjeshtëri lidhjet e tij me shtypin, ka bërë aktualisht për vete të gjithë opinionin publik të Italisë. Prandaj, brenda një kohe të afërme, nuk duhet të mendohet për tërheqjen e tij. Kur të ketë mbaruar kriza shqiptare dhe në qoftë se vera kalon e qetë, ndoshta eventualisht në vjeshtë, mund të mendohet për largimin e Baron Aliotit. Këtë situatë nuk do ta ndryshonte aspak edhe eventualiteti i pretenduar prej disa gazetave, se ne kemi ndërmend që të bëjmë një ndryshim në personin e të Dërguarit tonë në Durrës [Loventalit]. 
Deri në çpikë është marrë vesh Italia me Esad Pashën, sa e ngushtë është lidhja e Baron Aliotit dhe e satelitëve të tij me kryengritësit, deri në cilën gradë punohet nga ana e Italisë kundër princit, i cili këtu [në Romë] konsiderohet si i humbur, të gjitha këto janë pyetje që mua, për tiu përgjigjur atyre, më mungojnë këtu të dhëna konkrete. 
Mbi veprimtarinë dhe qëndrimin e organeve tona (austro-hungareze red.) në Shqipëri, unë besoj se nuk duhet të guxoj që të jap një gjykim. Markeze di San Xhuljano, i cili tregon kujdes që të mbajë në këtë drejtim një rezervim të kuptueshëm karshi meje dhe që veten e tij nuk e identifikon me sulmet e gazetave të këtushme kundër agjentëve zyrtarë dhe jo zyrtarë të atjeshëm, në deklaratat e tij, megjithatë, lejon, që të depërtojë dyshimi se të paktën personalitete të ndryshëm, që konsiderohen si partizanët tanë, e kanë vënë në skenë grushtin kundër Esad Pashës*. 
E parë nga larg, mua më duket, se situata e tanishme në Shqipëri, nga pikëpamja e një rivaliteti me Italinë, është më tepër në favorin tonë. Loja italiane është zbuluar deri diku, dhe pranë Oborrit, Qeverisë, Komisionit të Kontrollit dhe te një pjesë e popullit shqiptar, italianët nuk kanë fituar përsa i përket simpatisë dhe prestigjit. 
Mua më duket se ndonjëri nga politikanët e këtushëm ka për të dhënë llogari për këto veprime dhe një pjesë e zemërimit të tanishëm kundër nesh do ti atribuohej këtij konstatimi. Por unë po flas këtu vetëm për situatën e tanishme, sepse ajo mund të ndryshojë në çdo çast sipas zhvillimit të mëtejshëm të ngjarjeve dhe madje mund të kthehet dhe në të kundërtën e saj. 
Duke përjashtuar ndryshimet katastrofale, problemi aktual është sot për sot, se si duhet kapërcyer kriza e sotme: 
Për parlamentin, qeverinë dhe shtypin këtu [në Itali] konsiderohet e mundshme dhe e dëshirueshme vetëm një zgjidhje: internacionalizmi dhe mundësisht sa më parë i të gjithë problemit shqiptar. 
Efektivisht me rëndësi determinonjëse në këtë drejtim është, në radhë të parë, përshtypja se rivaliteti midis nesh dhe Italisë në rastin e tanishëm del në dukje më tepër se sa mendohej dhe se, prandaj, mundësia për një diferencim më serioz nuk është për tu përjashtuar dhe ky rrezik mund të mënjanohet vetëm duke afruar shtetet e tjerë të mëdhenj. 
Sikurse dihet kjo ide ka predominuar këtu qysh në fillim dhe prej saj u hoq dorë pjesërisht vetëm për shkak të kundërshtimit tonë. Sipas mendimit tim ka për të qenë e vështirë që të evitohet një internacionalizim i moderuar, eventualisht në formën e dërgimit në Durrës të një detashmenti të vogël dhe duke zgjeruar kompetencat e Komisionit të Kontrollit. Për zgjidhjen e krizës këto ka probabilitet që të mjaftojnë. 
Shpërthimi i një anarkie të plotë në Shqipëri, sidoqoftë nuk mund të shihet qetësisht. Princit dhe qeverisë i mungojnë mjetet e nevojshme për ta përballuar me forcë situatën. Një intervencion austro-italian, që këtu në Romë nuk e dëshirojnë, sikurse edhe në Vjenë, duhet të evitohet po të jetë e mundur. Mbetet pra shpresa tek operativiteti i prestigjit evropian, edhe në qoftë se nga jashtë ai manifestohet me përdorime të vogla të forcave. E ardhmja e mëtejshme e Shqipërisë, që mua më duket shumë e errët, me këtë masë, nuk është garantuar natyrisht akoma, por, megjithatë [siguron] një pushim të vogël sa për të marrë frymë. 
Këtë relacion unë nuk mund ta mbyll pa bërë këtu konstatimin se ngjarjet e fundit në Shqipëri kanë hedhur dhe një hije jo thjeshtësisht të përkohshme edhe në relacionet tona me Italinë, tek e cila vendi i shqiptarëve formon tanimë “pars minoris resistentiae”. Fushata e gazetave, sikur rezulton prej artikujve bashkangjitur, të “Tribunës” dhe të “Giornale dItalia-s”, për kohën prej 19 deri në 28 të muajit të kaluar, nuk është regjistruar kurrë ndonjëherë, as edhe përafërsisht, në këto katër vjetët e qëndrimit tim këtu. Këtyre u shtohen dhe fjalimet parlamentare, për të cilat po raportoj veçanërisht dhe të cilat tregojnë një tronditje të ndjeshme të besimit [në Parlament] ndaj qeverisë. 
Edhe në qoftë se disa prej këtyre [reagimeve të sipërpërmendura] hyjnë në llogarinë e spekulacioneve të dëshmuara të baron Aliotit, dhe të një ndërgjegjeje të keqe, prapëseprapë [vërehet se] edhe mosbesimi kundër nesh është bërë përsëri i math, pjesërisht tek markez di San Xhulianoja vetë, por, para së gjithash, edhe te të gjithë ata, të cilët, edhe pa këtë situatë, e kritikojnë politikën e tij sepse mbështetet shumë te ne. Në se do të arrihet për ta shpërndarë përsëri këtë mosbesim kjo gjë do të varet më shumë prej rrjedhës së ngjarjeve se sa prej nesh vetë. 
Dura tempora currunt! 
* 
Ambasadori Perandorak dhe Mbretëror 
Merey 

AIH, Fondi: HHSTA,PAA, Vj. 24.28.2858 

*** 
Telegram i ministrit austro-hungarez të akredituar në legatën në Durrës. Löventhal*, për Vjenën, me informacion për forcat e armatosura që dispononte qeveria e V.Vidit për të përballuar rebelimet në Shqipërinë e Jugut dhe në Shqipërinë e Mesme 

Telegram shifër, nr. 549 prej fon Lovental 

Durrës, më 5 qershor 1914 

Në lidhje me telegramin tim të datës 3 të këtij muaji nr. 538 
Nga deklaratat e princit [V.Vid] dhe të kryeministrit [Turhan Pashë Përmetit] unë kam nxjerrë [të dhëna] se për shtypjen eventuale të kryengritjes [së Shqipërisë së Mesme] mbështetja bëhet në forcat që vijojnë: 
Në afërsisht 1100 vetë, që ndodhen aktualisht në Durrës, në 800 vetë të Prekës [Prek Bib Dodës] në Lesh, 2000 vetë të Ahmet Bej Matit, dhe në afërsisht 1000 toskë të Azis Pashës, në Lushnjë. 
Sipas informatavet të mia mbi këta të fundit nuk duhet mbështetur, përsa iu përket atyre të Matit të shihet telegrami im nr. 527, i datës 2 të këtij muaji (Abdurrahman Krosi* u kthye pardje përsëri). 
Trupat e ngritura kundër Epirit, sot për sot, nuk janë akoma të disponueshëm. Po të pritet, ekziston rreziku që kryengritësit [e Shqipërisë së Mesme] të shtërngojnë Elbasanin dhe vendet e tjera për tu bashkuar me ata.... (Disa fjalë të dokumentit janë të palexueshme) 

AIH, Fondi HHSTA,PAA, Vj.24-25-2571 
(Footnotes) 
*Conrad von Hötzendorf (1852-1925), Baron (nga viti 1918) (Count Franz) Shef i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë të Austro-Hungarisë, 1906-1911; 1912-1917. 
*Kajètan Mérey von Mère-Kapos, ambassador i Austro-Hungarisë në Romë, 14 mars 1910-23 maj 1915. 
*Qeveria italiane kishte probleme me shtetin Papal dhe përpiqej për të ulur autoritetin e Papës në Itali. 
*është fjala për arrestimin e tij me forcë më 18 maj 1914 nga xhandarmëria. 
*Heinrich Ritter, L 
öwenthal von Linau (1870-1915), ministër në legatën e Austro-Hungarisë në Shqipëri (Durrës), 25.II.1914 
15.VIII.1915. 
*A Krosi ishte takuar me Vidin për ti ofruar mbështetjen e A.Zogut. 

(er.nu/Milosao/BalkanWeb)

----------

Kreksi (03-06-2014)

----------

